# Costa rica mantid



## chun (Aug 31, 2007)

found these adult males in costa rica...shame i couldnt find a female though


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 31, 2007)

Goodness what a sheild, he could go sky diving with that thing, he also looks content!


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow. That's the biggest shield I've ever seen.


----------



## joossa (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice finds!


----------



## spawn (Aug 31, 2007)

Please tell me you took more pictures! That's gorgeous. Any idea of the genus/species?


----------



## Ian (Aug 31, 2007)

Jesus Chun, looks like you have found a choeradodis species (top photos). This has to be the species I have always wanted, just the most impressive shield ever. I would have stuggled letting that back go  

It's good to see your return to the forum as well.


----------



## chun (Aug 31, 2007)

The first one is a Choeradodis sp., no idea what species the second one is (any idea Christian?, i knwo it's a rubbish photo to idenfity from). I just found it ontop of my tent, it must be fate. I would have kept it if it was a female and if i was not in the middle of no where for 2 weeks. It was sad letting it go

I was in costa rica for 5 weeks, i only found 3 adult males! so afraid i havent got anymore photos


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Aug 31, 2007)

Definitely, would be very, very pleased to have it!

Luke from Taiwan


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 1, 2007)

> Goodness what a sheild, he could go sky diving with that thing, he also looks content!


 :lol: I agree!!

Nice pic Chun. I would love to visit Costa Rica some day, it is really not too far from Houston. The bark looking mantis looks cool too.


----------



## mantisdeperu (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi. I think the second pics is Liturgousa but I dont know the specie.


----------



## Christian (Sep 1, 2007)

This is _Ch. rhombicollis._

Greets,

Christian


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 1, 2007)

Giant-shield mantis!


----------



## mantisdeperu (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi guys. Here one post of Choeradodis stalii.

http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php...ght=choeradodis

Best regards.


----------



## mantisdeperu (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi guys. Here one post of Choeradodis stalii.

http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php...ght=choeradodis

Best regards.


----------

